

Ballmer talks reorg, stack ranking - yuhong
http://blogs.seattletimes.com/microsoftpri0/2013/07/15/ballmer-talks-reorg-stack-ranking/

======
yuhong
Personally I'd probably settle for removal of some of the more horrible stack
ranking practices. Google's stack ranking is not as bad as MS for example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6224655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6224655)

